# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Quiz Nite 16th March

## highlander

Hope you can all manage to come into the quiz, working hard here making up questions, so thinking caps on folks the fun starts at 8.30  ::

----------


## Doolally

Geez, I'm stuck on Nightshift!!  Think of the fun I'll miss winding you up Highlander. 

 ::

----------

